# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  ذخیره کردن عکس در Database

## ascpro

سلام.خسته نباشید.
من در برنامه ام چند تا text دارم برای ورود اطلاعات و میخوام یک دونه image هم بذارم برای ذخیره عکس در Database .
حالا من یک image, یک دکمه open برای باز کردن عکس و یک دکمه save برای ذخیره عکس.
من باید چه کدی در دکمه save بنویسم تا عکسم در database ذخیره بشه.
ممنون میشم راهنمائیم کنید.

----------


## CodeMasterX

دیگه دارم دیوونه میشم!
این سوال تو همین بخش نزدیک به 50 بار جواب داده شده! یه جستجو بکن اگر پیدا نکردی لینکشون رو برات میذارم!

----------


## vb_nima

فقط کافی بود صفحه دوم فروم را نگاه کنی.
این تاپیک را ببین من توضیح دادم.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=65904

----------


## ascpro

میشه زحمت بکیشن بگین توی جستجو چه موضوعی رو بنویسم تا همون سواله منو توش جواب داده باشه.
مممنون میشم (codemasterx) برام بنویسین که تو جستجو چی بزنم.

----------


## CodeMasterX

میخواستم همین الان کدش رو دوباره بنویسم و بذارم ولی دیدم اینجوری 1000 بار تو سایت این کد نوشته شده! یه جستجوی ساده کافی بود تا پست های با نام "ذخیره عکس در دیتابیس" رو پیدا کنی:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=41611
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=60593
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=65546

----------


## vb_nima

وا من که لینک براشون گذاشته بودم.پس دیگه چرا میخواستند سرچ کنند.

----------


## CodeMasterX

منم واسه همین چند تا لینک گذاشتم تا دیگه مطمئن بشم که جوابشونو میگیرن!
کافیه توی جستجوی پیشرفته بخش وی بی رو انتخاب کنید و مقدار جستجو رو به موتور بدین و تموم!

----------

